# Senão ou se não?



## olcountrylawyer

Leio no meu livro de língua portuguesa: "É pena o João não estar no _messenger, _*senão *também lhe dizias."

Não deve ser "*se não*"?


----------



## brasileirinho

*Acho que pode ser as duas coisas =)

senão*
n conjunção 
_1    conjunção alternativa_ 
de outro modo; do contrário
Ex.: coma, s. ficará de castigo
_2    conjunção adversativa _ 
mas, mas sim, porém
Ex.: não obteve aplausos nem respeito, s. escárnio e menoscabo
n preposição 
_3    com exceção de, a não ser; salvo, exceto_
Ex.: todos, s. você, riram-se daquele tombo
n substantivo masculino (a1580) 
_4    pequena imperfeição; falha, defeito, mácula_
Ex.: não houve qualquer s. em seu exame


a) *comparar com o emprego da conj. se seguida do adv. não, equivalendo a ou, em orações em que há alternativa, incerteza: irei para Mauá, se não para Parati; fala três línguas, se não quatro; casos estes em que a repetição do verbo fica subentendida: irei para Mauá, se não (for) para Parati; fala três línguas, se não (falar) quatro* *b) na acp. 1, poder-se-ia tb. empregar se não: perdoe; se não, a vida lhe será amarga*

_Dicionário Eletrônico Houaiss da Língua Portuguesa._


----------



## Vanda

*SENÃO  - *sentido de:
do contrário, caso contrário, de outro modo, de outra forma;/ - mas, mas sim;/- mais do que;/ a não ser.


*SE NÃO - *Aqui são duas palavras distintas*: *conjunção subordinativa condicional *se* + o advérbio de negação *não*. Significa dizer "caso não ...". (fonte)

Só um detalhe: o brasileiro mediano não sabe fazer o diferenciamento entre senão e se não.


----------



## coquis14

Vanda said:


> *SENÃO - *sentido de:
> do contrário, caso contrário, de outro modo, de outra forma;/ - mas, mas sim;/- mais do que;/ a não ser.
> 
> 
> *SE NÃO - *Aqui são duas palavras distintas*: *conjunção subordinativa condicional *se* + o advérbio de negação *não*. Significa dizer "caso não ...". (fonte)
> 
> Só um detalhe: o brasileiro mediano não sabe fazer o diferenciamento entre senão e se não.


 Acontence o mesmo no espanhol *Vanda*. Acho que aqui deveria ser "senão" , não é?.

Saudações


----------



## Carfer

Acho que aqui é '_senão_', já que tem o sentido de _'caso contrário'_, _'se assim não fosse', 'de outro modo'._

Em geral o uso de _'senão' _e_ 'se não'_ é paralelo ao do espanhol _'sino' _e_ 'si no'._ Mas não me parece ser este o caso_,_ pelo menos soa-me mal _'sino'._ Como é que diriam?


----------



## coquis14

Carfer said:


> Acho que aqui é '_senão_', já que tem o sentido de _'caso contrário'_, _'se assim não fosse', 'de outro modo'._
> 
> Em geral o uso de _'senão' _e_ 'se não'_ é paralelo ao do espanhol _'sino' _e_ 'si no'._ Mas não me parece ser este o caso_,_ pelo menos soa-me mal _'sino'._ Como é que diriam?


...sino también le decías.


----------



## Naticruz

olcountrylawyer said:


> Leio no meu livro de língua portuguesa: "É pena o João não estar no _messenger, _*senão *também lhe dizias."
> 
> Não deve ser "*se não*"?


Permito-me transcrever o que a propósito cita o «Novo Prontuário Ortográfico» 8ª Edição, da Porto Editora:

«Senão e Se não

         Está quieto *senão* zango-me = (quando não – conjunção)
         Está quieto *senão* não sei o que te faço = (quando não – conjunção)
*Se não* estás quieto, zango-me contigo = (conjunção *se* + advérbio *não*
              Alguns turistas, *se não* todos, estavam cansados = (conjunção se + advérbio não)

Portanto, escreve-se separado quando se trata da conjunção condicional *se* mais o advérbio de negação *não*. Quanto a *senão*, se pudermos juntar um «não» a seguir, como no caso do segundo exemplo, é sinal de que o *senão* é tudo junto, pois não poderão existir dois «nãos» seguidos.

                 Não tenho *senão* a roupa que trago vestida = (apenas, só – advérbio)
                 Não há bela sem *senão* (defeito – nome).

Nestes dois exemplos é mais fácil ver que se trata de um único vocábulo (*senão*) e por isso escreve-se junto»

Nota pessoal de Naticruz: Com o devido respeito, parece-me haver uma gralha na frase «Alguns turistas, *se não* todos, estavam cansados», porquanto julgo que a frase correcta será: «Alguns turistas, *senão* todos, estavam cansados. (quando não todos)
Diferente seria se disséssemos: *Se* *não* estavam cansados é porque não eram turistas.

Melhores cumprimentos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Carfer said:


> Acho que aqui é '_senão_', já que tem o sentido de _'caso contrário'_, _'se assim não fosse', 'de outro modo'._
> 
> Em geral o uso de _'senão' _e_ 'se não'_ é paralelo ao do espanhol _'sino' _e_ 'si no'._ Mas não me parece ser este o caso_,_ pelo menos soa-me mal _'sino'._ Como é que diriam?


 
Pessoal:

Em espanhol, _sino _tem apenas a função de conjunção adversativa, e não alternativa. Vejam: http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=SINO

Então, acho que o Coquis esteja enganado:


coquis14 said:


> ...sino también le decías.


 
_Es una pena que Juan no esté en el messenger, si no también le decías._

Abraços.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O problema é a vírgula. Se for entre vírgulas, a frase *se não*, seria uma condicional, e sería correcto o seu uso.
Se non for entre vírgulas então é a adversativa-alternativa *senão* o correcto.
"É pena o João não estar no _messenger, _*senão *também lhe dizias."
"É pena o João não estar no _messenger, _*se não, *também lhe dizias."


----------



## airosa

_


			
				Giorgio Lontano said:
			
		


			Es una pena que Juan no esté en el messenger, si no también le decías.
		
Click to expand...

_ No entiendo el significado de la frase, no tanto por "sino" o "si no", como por el tiempo del verbo. ¿Le dirías? ¿Es normal que se diga así (en español y en portugués)?


----------



## Mangato

airosa said:


> No entiendo el significado de la frase, no tanto por "sino" o "si no", como por el tiempo del verbo. ¿Le dirías? ¿Es normal que se diga así (en español y en portugués)?


 
Tienes razón Airosa. Creo que lo más preciso es usar el condicional (futuro do pretérito en portugués). Pero en muchos caso utilizamos, como ha hecho Giorgio, el imperfecto de indicativo. Por algo es imperfecto. Existe una tendencia a reducir en nuestro lenguaje los tiempos de verbos, más acusada en español que en portugués.

Saludos.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> No entiendo el significado de la frase, no tanto por "sino" o "si no", como por el tiempo del verbo. ¿Le dirías? ¿Es normal que se diga así (en español y en portugués)?


 
Em português também se pode sizer assim, não é só no espanhol. Não quero entrar na questão da correcção desse uso, que me ultrapassa um tanto, mas que se diz, diz. 
Pensando melhor, creio que há uma boa justificação para o uso do imperfeito: é mais assertivo do que o condicional e, portanto, mais adequado, por uma lado, a expressar a certeza de que a pessoa _'também lhe dizia'_. Por outro, _'também lhe dizia'_ não está verdadeiramente sujeito a condição. A pessoa _'dizia-lhe'_ fosse qual fosse a circunstância. Acho que a frase funciona um pouco como se dissessemos ' _'também lhe dizia, se estivesse no messenger',_ logo, a verdadeira condição está em ele _'estar ou não no messenger', _não em  _'também lhe dizia'._ Não sei se estarei a dizer asneira e reconheço que eu próprio provavelmente também escreveria no condicional, mas não estou nada seguro de que haja incorrecção no uso do imperfeito.


----------



## joaosilva

Naticruz said:


> Nota pessoal de Naticruz: Com o devido respeito, parece-me haver uma gralha na frase «Alguns turistas, *se não* todos, estavam cansados», porquanto julgo que a frase correcta será: «Alguns turistas, *senão* todos, estavam cansados. (quando não todos)
> Diferente seria se disséssemos: *Se* *não* estavam cansados é porque não eram turistas.



A mim não me parece que haja gralha... Usaria a primeira frase. O que me parece curioso é que a explicação da Nati entre parênteses a seguir à frase que propõe concorda com o sentido que lhe encontro à frase original...
Um uso que eu daria a *senão* com respeito aos turistas cansados  seria:
"Não eram só alguns turistas que estavam cansados, *senão* todos"

Cumprimentos


----------



## Naticruz

joaosilva said:


> A mim não me parece que haja gralha... Usaria a primeira frase. O que me parece curioso é que a explicação da Nati entre parênteses a seguir à frase que propõe concorda com o sentido que lhe encontro à frase original...
> Um uso que eu daria a *senão* com respeito aos turistas cansados  seria:
> "Não eram só alguns turistas que estavam cansados, *senão* todos"
> 
> Cumprimentos


Obrigada, João. Fez-me repensar e acho que tem razão. Raciocinando um pouco mais, vejo que a frase corresponde a:

Alguns turistas, *se* *não* (fossem) todos, estavam cansados. Aqui o verbo deve ser subentendido.

Eis outra frase que faz justiça ao que antecede: «Algumas das intervenções do João Silva, *se* *não *(for) a totalidade, são muito apreciadas neste foro». 

Obrigada, uma vez mais, pela sua atenção.


----------



## joaosilva

Naticruz said:


> Obrigada, João. Fez-me repensar e acho que tem razão. Raciocinando um pouco mais, vejo que a frase corresponde a:
> 
> Alguns turistas, *se* *não* (fossem) todos, estavam cansados. Aqui o verbo deve ser subentendido.
> 
> Eis outra frase que faz justiça ao que antecede: «Algumas das intervenções do João Silva, *se* *não *(for) a totalidade, são muito apreciadas neste foro».
> 
> Obrigada, uma vez mais, pela sua atenção.



Ora esa, amiga Nati, não tem de quê. Muito obrigado eu, pelo seu piropo, do qual não me sinto merecedor 

Saudações


----------

